# Trijicon HD Pistol Sights



## Johnboy (Jun 17, 2016)

Good evening all;
                               Long story short, I was asked to help out another agency at the range, because they came up short handed.
Because I exhibited good manors and behavior I was greatly rewarded beyond a job well done.
One of their guys notice my long in tooth Generation Two Glock 17.
I showed it to him and remarked that I have not had a single failure of any kind with this one, since its purchase in 1992.
I off handedly remarked, that it is long over due for new night sights, but other then that zero issues.
( I personally consider "night sights" as an expendable item )
After a water break, he handed me a brand new set of Trijicon HD night sights and said "on me"!
I know when to say yes!
When the line was cold and participants were tidying up, I threw them on.
WOW! My 'er experienced eyes pick them up, like nothing prior.
Only time will tell if they are the "Cat's Meow" or not. 
Because I only have a couple hundred rounds on them, I will reserve whole hearted endorsement.
Trijicon makes a very high quality product and their company ethos is solid.
The previous night sights were Israeli Meprolight's. ( the factory option in the day )
I really, really like them, but these are on an entirely different level.
I believe these are worth checking out, if you are in need of sights.
Respectfully
j


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

You "threw them on". Wow you must be pretty talented.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 18, 2016)

Agree with the above.  Removal/ install normally requires a bit of time using the following or similar: 

Trijicon GL02 Night Sight Installation Tool Kit

I envy your range support.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

It takes all of 15 minutes to change out sights on a Glock, with a rear sight pusher and front sight tool. 

The HD's are nice and a major improvement over the standard night sights. Gives you the ability to pick up the front sight like a fiber rod, but you maintain the night sights for night, which are a must for low light IMO. I think its Amariglo that has a glow in the dark fiber rod sight. I've heard of them but no experience. I've been using HD's on my G19 for about 4-5 years now. Good set of sights.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a younger brother who has been an FI @ FBI Academy, Quantico. He has been there for decades. That is good news for big bro, I've had agent grade sights on my old 17 for over ten years now. My sight picture looks exactly like the OP. Similar story for my 870.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You "threw them on". Wow you must be pretty talented.


No. Incorrect term Sorry. Since the pistol wore meprolight's previously. I only had to unscrew the front with a thin walled driver and push the rear out of its dove tail, with a rear sight tool. Installation was the reverse. A dab of blue Loctite on the front sight screw and a push, with the rear sight tool for the rear.



DocIllinois said:


> Agree with the above.  Removal/ install normally requires a bit of time using the following or similar:
> 
> Trijicon GL02 Night Sight Installation Tool Kit
> 
> I envy your range support.



I've done a few, so start to finish with a test fire to ensure proper regulation, was maybe 15-20 minutes.
The front uses a thin walled nut driver and the rear a sight installation tool.



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> It takes all of 15 minutes to change out sights on a Glock, with a rear sight pusher and front sight tool.
> 
> The HD's are nice and a major improvement over the standard night sights. Gives you the ability to pick up the front sight like a fiber rod, but you maintain the night sights for night, which are a must for low light IMO. I think its Amariglo that has a glow in the dark fiber rod sight. I've heard of them but no experience. I've been using HD's on my G19 for about 4-5 years now. Good set of sights.




 I really like these sights but now want them on everything. The Ameriglow have a simular sight set, I believe spec'd by Dave Spaulding, called the Spartan.



Red Flag 1 said:


> I have a younger brother who has been an FI @ FBI Academy, Quantico. He has been there for decades. That is good news for big bro, I've had agent grade sights on my old 17 for over ten years now. My sight picture looks exactly like the OP. Similar story for my 870.



That's awesome!


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

You guys need to get with the 21st century and get an RMR.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> You guys need to get with the 21st century and get an RMR.



My brother has an RMR on his pistol, its pretty nice, but it would take a lot of getting use to to make a transition for my EDC (find my self looking at the bottom of the RMR where my sights would be and having to fish for the dot). I've actually been thinking about doing a M&P9 (due to the way they point vs Glock) mounted with a RMR and getting back into shooting local weekend matches, and transitioning once I felt comfortable. What do you have on yours? Brand/model? I wanna say my brothers is a delta point.


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> What do you have on yours? Brand/model? I wanna say my brothers is a delta point.


I have a Trijicon RMR on a G35.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> You guys need to get with the 21st century and get an RMR.


Slight hijack; How long before we see the Military (as a whole vice special units) going with RMR's on pistols?


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Slight hijack; How long before we see the Military (as a whole vice special units) going with RMR's on pistols?


Probably never.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> I have a Trijicon RMR on a G35.



Mine rides on a G19; I love it.  The PD just bought Glock 17 MOS pistols because we've been selling the RMR hard.  The MOS series is a game changer because we no longer have to modify factory pistols (administrators frown on that).



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> My brother has an RMR on his pistol, its pretty nice, but it would take a lot of getting use to to make a transition for my EDC (find my self looking at the bottom of the RMR where my sights would be and having to fish for the dot). I've actually been thinking about doing a M&P9 (due to the way they point vs Glock) mounted with a RMR and getting back into shooting local weekend matches, and transitioning once I felt comfortable. What do you have on yours? Brand/model? I wanna say my brothers is a delta point.



The trick is not to look for the dot.  Present the gun normally and pick up your sights as you normally would; you'll see the dot floating over your front sight.  Over time you'll find the dot instinctively (it doesn't take too long).


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

policemedic said:


> ... you'll see the dot floating over your front sight.  Over time you'll find the dot instinctively (it doesn't take too long).


(and for @Diamondback 2/2 )

If it's not milled into the slide, the LOS for the optic is above the LOS for the irons. If you present it as normal, then dip the barrel down slightly, it should appear right on the target just below your iron sight point of aim. 

It takes a long time for most guys to get their draw+1 time with an optic on par with their iron sight times, but their splits more than make up for it with a bit of practice.

If you ever shoot long distances, like 50+ meters, the dot will absolutely destroy irons.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> (and for @Diamondback 2/2 )
> 
> If it's not milled into the slide, the LOS for the optic is above the LOS for the irons. If you present it as normal, then dip the barrel down slightly, it should appear right on the target just below your iron sight point of aim.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right about the milling.  ATEi did mine, and it sits really low on the slide.  We haven't mounted any to the MOS Glocks yet, but it does seem like they will sit a bit higher.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Yeah, you're right about the milling.  ATEi did mine, and it sits really low on the slide.  We haven't mounted any to the MOS Glocks yet, but it does seem like they will sit a bit higher.



Had to go read up on the MOS Glock offering, wasn't aware of it. I've been looking at the M&P 9 PRO C.O.R.E. with Trijicon RMR dual illumination. Honestly I'd rather stay with Glock, do you know of any dealers offering LE/MIL discount on the MOS?


----------



## 104TN (Jun 22, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Yeah, you're right about the milling.  ATEi did mine, and it sits really low on the slide.  We haven't mounted any to the MOS Glocks yet, but it does seem like they will sit a bit higher.



You'll need some stupid tall sights to co-witness on the MOS guns. 

www.onesourcetactical.com/mos-height-sights.aspx


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Had to go read up on the MOS Glock offering, wasn't aware of it. I've been looking at the M&P 9 PRO C.O.R.E. with Trijicon RMR dual illumination. Honestly I'd rather stay with Glock, do you know of any dealers offering LE/MIL discount on the MOS?



Just googled the blue label prices...now I need one. My wallet hates you.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Had to go read up on the MOS Glock offering, wasn't aware of it. I've been looking at the M&P 9 PRO C.O.R.E. with Trijicon RMR dual illumination. Honestly I'd rather stay with Glock, do you know of any dealers offering LE/MIL discount on the MOS?



As far as I know the MOS line is part of the Blue Label program so you should be good.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2016)

rick said:


> You'll need some stupid tall sights to co-witness on the MOS guns.
> 
> www.onesourcetactical.com/mos-height-sights.aspx



MOS or milled, you need suppressor sights.  My RMR does not get gentle treatment (I use it to rack the slide, run it off my holster, clear malfunctions with it, etc.) and it runs like a Swiss watch with no loss of zero, but BUIS (funny saying that in a handgun context!) are de rigueur.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Had to go read up on the MOS Glock offering, wasn't aware of it. I've been looking at the M&P 9 PRO C.O.R.E. with Trijicon RMR dual illumination. Honestly I'd rather stay with Glock, do you know of any dealers offering LE/MIL discount on the MOS?





policemedic said:


> As far as I know the MOS line is part of the Blue Label program so you should be good.



You'll need to find a local Blue Label dealer (not all dealers are). I think Glocks website has a list of them.  I've yet to see any online and I'm pretty sure the dealers aren't allowed to advertise the prices (though you can find the info based on what people are saying they have paid).


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm neither smart enough or experienced enough to know the value of such a thing. I think it is interesting and worth bringing up if only for the ensuing discussion.

RBU for Trijicon RMR


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'm neither smart enough or experienced enough to know the value of such a thing. I think it is interesting and worth bringing up if only for the ensuing discussion.
> 
> RBU for Trijicon RMR



Seems like an OK proposition and a decent price, but... adding even more height to a red dot mount...  

What's wrong with getting a tall front sight and just centering that in the malfunctioning window?


----------



## 104TN (Jun 30, 2016)

I keep reading 


Freefalling said:


> I'm neither smart enough or experienced enough to know the value of such a thing. I think it is interesting and worth bringing up if only for the ensuing discussion.
> 
> RBU for Trijicon RMR



If you're going to add that kind of height over the slide it may be worth looking into something that won't reciprocate. http://algdefense.com/alg-6-second-mount-rmr-black-445.html


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 30, 2016)

rick said:


> I keep reading
> 
> 
> If you're going to add that kind of height over the slide it may be worth looking into something that won't reciprocate. http://algdefense.com/alg-6-second-mount-rmr-black-445.html



I thought the same thing.

On a day at the range that thing would get beat to hell with as much as I shoot, change shooting hand, immediate action drill, etc.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> On a day at the range that thing would get beat to hell with as much as I shoot, change shooting hand, immediate action drill, etc.



The RMR can take it.  I abuse mine, and it still works perfectly.

That said, mine is in a milled mount that gives it a rock solid attachment to the slide.  While it does move with the slide this reduces the amount of force transmitted to the RMR.

This mount is quick and cheap, just as advertised. The front sight placement is not my preference. It does add some height. It seems to me that anytime you attach something with only point of contact you've created a fulcrum that will end up imparting some movement to the device.   When you consider that we use the the RMR to rack the slide, run it off fixed objects to clear stoppages, etc., you can see how easy it would be to impart linear and torque force to the mount.

Bottom line, I wouldn't choose it. I'd save my shekels for a proper milling job (not that much more money) or buy a MOS pistol from Glock.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Seems like an OK proposition and a decent price, but... adding even more height to a red dot mount...
> 
> What's wrong with getting a tall front sight and just centering that in the malfunctioning window?



Most people I know just replace their stock sights with suppressor height front and rear sights.  There's no need to create another dovetail to mount the rear sights in front of the RMR. The argument is this protects the glass a bit, but it also reduces sight radius.   I personally have had no issues with casings hitting the RMR. I prefer the rear sight behind the RMR and the front sight in its traditional position; it leaves a cleaner window for the dot and it's easier to shoot with irons if you need to. 

By the way, at social distance you can just center the target in the RMR window if it goes tits up. Transitioning to the irons is fast and easy too.


----------

